# Gewinnspiel: Wir verlosen einen Battlefield-3-High-End-PC von Corsair im Wert von 2.000 Euro!



## PCGamesRedaktion (29. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gewinnspiel: Wir verlosen einen Battlefield-3-High-End-PC von Corsair im Wert von 2.000 Euro!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gewinnspiel: Wir verlosen einen Battlefield-3-High-End-PC von Corsair im Wert von 2.000 Euro!


----------



## ThoranJafar (29. Februar 2012)

Damit könnte BF3 sogar flüssig laufen und normale Ladezeiten haben. Brauch ich!


----------



## Keenin (29. Februar 2012)

Erster! Mal schauen, ob's was wird..


----------



## Junior1988 (29. Februar 2012)

Mal daumen drücken


----------



## theBlizz (29. Februar 2012)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es denn vllt was wird


----------



## Unstable (29. Februar 2012)

Als BF3 spieler finde ich dass hier super!


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

Corsair <3 da bin ich doch gleich dabei


----------



## stawacz (29. Februar 2012)

es wär soooo geil


----------



## DarkForce11 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe irgendwie nirgendwo die die Gewinnfrage ^^


----------



## E-K0 (29. Februar 2012)

versuch mal einen  anderen Browser... 
sollte normal am ende des Artikels sein


----------



## Benji81 (29. Februar 2012)

Echt geiler pc ,vor allem die komponenten.Wär doch mal schön etwas zu gewinnen


----------



## TrenorSedey (29. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe leider auch die gewinnfrage nicht


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. Februar 2012)

bei mir ist es da


----------



## Ichmagnvidia (29. Februar 2012)

Den Pc würde ich gerne gewinnen mein alter Computer kann BF 3 nicht auf full widder geben und manchmall lagt das ding auch auf Mittleren einstellungen.


----------



## solidus246 (29. Februar 2012)

Schriftlich benachrichtigt. In Form von Email oder einem guten, alten Brief ?


----------



## CHAOSChewie (29. Februar 2012)

Die Umfrage funktioniert mit Opera nicht. Mit Firefox ist es aber kein Problem


----------



## Yoshio (29. Februar 2012)

So, hätte da ja eigentlich gerne mitgemacht und einen neuen PC könnte ich auch gut vertragen, aber irgendwie sehe ich weder im aktuellen FireFox noch in Google Chrome irgendwelche Fragen am Ende des Artikels.
War das hier eine zeitlich begrenzte Aktion!?


----------



## Huecco (29. Februar 2012)

Die Umfrage funktionierte bei mir mit Firefox und mit Opera (Next).


----------



## Tekaar (1. März 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mir damit mehr Konkurrenz schaffe:
Ich konnte die Umfrage auch nicht sehen, daher habe ich ca. 2 Std lang rumprobiert woran es liegt und es endlich herausgefunden. (Zumindest für mich)

Lösung für mein Firefox war: (in dieser Reihenfolge) 

1. Beim Add-on NoScript pcgames.de und surveymonkey.com (temporär) zulassen 
2. Das Add-on Adblock Plus auf pcgames.de oder nur auf dieser Seite deaktivieren
3. Cookies von Drittanbietern zulassen (Extras - Einstellungen - Datenschutz) oder falls ihr einen Cookie Manager verwendet, Cookies von surveymonkey.com zulassen

Wenn ihr die oben genannten Add-ons nicht verwendet und keine ähnlichen Add-ons mit dem selben Effekt verwendet, könnte Schritt 3 ausreichen. Nicht vergessen nach dem Ausfüllen der Umfrage die Änderungen rückgängig zu machen, sofern ihr es nicht so belassen wollt. 

viel Glück ( für mich  )


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2012)

damit mehr Leute eine Chance haben hier mal die richtigen Antworten:

Die Corsair-Serie heisst revenge
das Logo ist ein Totenkopf (ja auch wenn es anders aussieht)
und das DLC von BF3 ist back to cockroaches

Viel Glück an alle


----------



## lordalf2k (1. März 2012)

rider210 schrieb:


> damit mehr Leute eine Chance haben hier mal die richtigen Antworten:
> 
> Die Corsair-Serie heisst revenge
> das Logo ist ein Totenkopf (ja auch wenn es anders aussieht)
> ...


 

...  öhm...    Teilnahmebedingungen: Das Gewinnspiel läuft bis zum 28. März 2012...  lol...     für alle die rückwirkend zum 28. teilnehmen möchten oder werden wünsche ich auch viel glück


----------



## Dejay (1. März 2012)

Wieso rückwirkend? Heute ist doch erst der 1. März.


----------



## Cityboy (1. März 2012)

rider210 schrieb:


> damit mehr Leute eine Chance haben hier mal die richtigen Antworten:
> 
> Die Corsair-Serie heisst revenge
> das Logo ist ein Totenkopf (ja auch wenn es anders aussieht)
> ...


Sehr sympathis von dir  -- Okey, mal ehrlich ... die Kidis könntest du jetzt umgeleitet haben .. an mir kommst du mit dieser nummer aber nicht herum  was nu?


----------



## chrisfil (1. März 2012)

Toller Preis, aber ich gewinne ja nie was.


----------



## vidox (1. März 2012)

2 3 2 
Viel Glück Euch Allen!


----------



## ScoxzS (1. März 2012)

Danke für die Chance so ein geiles Ding zu gewinnen. 
Viel Glück euch !


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2012)

lordalf2k schrieb:


> ...  öhm...    Teilnahmebedingungen: Das  Gewinnspiel läuft bis zum 28. März 2012...  lol...     für alle die  rückwirkend zum 28. teilnehmen möchten oder werden wünsche ich auch viel  glück


Er lebt in der Zukunft


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2012)

lordalf2k schrieb:


> ...  öhm...    Teilnahmebedingungen: Das Gewinnspiel läuft bis zum 28. März 2012...  lol...     für alle die rückwirkend zum 28. teilnehmen möchten oder werden wünsche ich auch viel glück


Erster Versuch und gleich ein Fail.  

EDIT:
Naja, Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## ColdSenthen (1. März 2012)

rider210 schrieb:


> Er lebt in der Zukunft


 
Ihn hat wohl das böse Schaltjahr aus der "Zeit" geworfen 
Viel Glück allen Mitspielern.


----------



## Para911 (1. März 2012)

Wasn da fürn Prozessor drinne? 
Ich sehe das AMD Logo, ein FX und "unlocked" aber welcher Prozi ist denn nun genau drinne?


----------



## Yoshio (1. März 2012)

@ Tekaar - Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps! Nun hat es bei mir auch funktioniert!


----------



## Nosvura (2. März 2012)

*Glück auf*

Wünsche allen viel Glück.
Danke für die Chance an PC Games und Corsair.


----------



## willi3748 (2. März 2012)

okay und was kommt dann noch so als "netter bonus" mit, wenn ich da jetzt meine adresse angebe? werbung im wert von 2000 euro müllabfuhrgebühren?


----------



## Fosgate28 (2. März 2012)

willi3748 schrieb:


> okay und was kommt dann noch so als "netter bonus" mit, wenn ich da jetzt meine adresse angebe? werbung im wert von 2000 euro müllabfuhrgebühren?


 Schwarzmaler von Beruf ohne Spamordner im Postfach ?


----------



## willi3748 (3. März 2012)

Fosgate28 schrieb:


> Schwarzmaler von Beruf ohne Spamordner im Postfach ?



ne sorry in meinem briefkasten hab ich keinen spamschutz


----------



## Bulle1337 (3. März 2012)

Ohja, das wäre in der Tat was feines, zumal mein jetziges "Gaming-Equipment" aus einem Lappschrott sowie einer kleinen Büromaus besteht. 

Na mal schaun, ob der Weihnachtsmann vielleicht doch noch was nachträglich ausm Sack holt, man weiß ja nie. 

Sogar eine mechanische Tastatur dabei... sieh einer an, wenn das nicht was feines ist!

Viel Spaß und viel Glück!


----------



## berlin63 (4. März 2012)

ich habe noch nie was gewonnen -.- also wird es hier wohl auch nix ......... viel glück an alle


----------



## Lordex (4. März 2012)

berlin63 schrieb:


> ich habe noch nie was gewonnen -.- also wird es hier wohl auch nix ......... viel glück an alle


 
Kenn ich nur zu gut.....


----------



## Sevensor (4. März 2012)

Hoffe das es diesmal was wird. 
Ey ich besitze Corsair Teile und BF3 da kann man nicht verlieren....


----------



## Crizpy (5. März 2012)

warum meldet sich der gewinner bei pcgames nie???
weil manchmal bin ich bei sowas echt skeptisch ob die doch nicht nur die adresse wollen und so...


----------



## turpine (9. März 2012)

habe bei  Gewinnspielen auch NOCH KEIN GLÜCK gehabt .....könnte schon einen neuen Rechner gebrauche meiner ist schon ziemlich allllt. trotztem allen viel glück....


----------



## JailBird2010 (9. März 2012)

Ich hab auch jede menge teile von Corsair im rechner und bin absolut zufrieden damit,hab auch die  K90 sowie M90 und will nix anderes mehr zum zogge nutzen...


----------



## FlamEXx (9. März 2012)

Also irgendwie seh ich keine Preisfragen... :/

Oder hab ich eventuell schon teilgenommen und dann wird das nicht mehr angezeigt?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (9. März 2012)

Crizpy schrieb:


> warum meldet sich der gewinner bei pcgames nie???
> weil manchmal bin ich bei sowas echt skeptisch ob die doch nicht nur die adresse wollen und so...




Wie wäre es mal damit:
Wenn ich gewinne können die gerne meine Adresse haben. 

Andere schwarze Schafe zahlen wenigstens um an userdaten ranzukommen...


----------



## E-K0 (10. März 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal damit:
> Wenn ich gewinne können die gerne meine Adresse haben.
> 
> Andere schwarze Schafe zahlen wenigstens um an userdaten ranzukommen...


 
Meine Daten hat Corsair eh schon 

Habe etliche teile von denen (wie im Profiel zu sehen) alles 1A kann ich nur sagen.
-Gehäuse
-SSD
-Ram
-Netzteil


----------



## stawacz (10. März 2012)

E-K0 schrieb:


> Meine Daten hat Corsair eh schon
> 
> Habe etliche teile von denen (wie im Profiel zu sehen) alles 1A kann ich nur sagen.
> -Gehäuse
> ...



gut dann brauchste den ja nich.........


----------



## E-K0 (10. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> gut dann brauchste den ja nich.........


 


Nö,wehre ja eher ein "downgrade", aber würde ihm meinen Bruder schenken 
Der würde sich über einen BF fähigen PC freuen.


----------



## UthaSnake (11. März 2012)

Also sollte ich den PC nicht gewinnen (wovon ich mal ganz stark ausgehe, da eine 3 in Mathe und so ein Gewinn(!) im selben Jahr einfach UNFASSBAR wäre  , weiß ich aufjedenfall schonmal, aufgrund der positiven Kommentare, dass ich Corsair Hardwareteile kaufe....aber NOCH halte ich die Daumen gedrückt....zumindest ein bisschen


----------



## z3ro22 (11. März 2012)

die chance den zu gewinnen liegt bei 1% wenn überhaupt.


----------



## bixi22 (11. März 2012)

Wow, das ist ja der Hammer. Darf ich träumen, muss ich träumen? Egal, ein Traum wird es wohl bleiben, aber ein schöner!


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (12. März 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> die chance den zu gewinnen liegt bei 1% wenn überhaupt.


 
Wenn 100 Leute mitmachen; ja! - Ich denke das die zahlen eher in die Tausende gehen, also Prozentraten von 0,1 % bis 0,01 % sind wohl deutlich realistischer. Wobei das immernoch besser ist als beim Lotto: 0,00000071511 %  -  
Also ich drück' mir die Daumen.


----------



## patalak (12. März 2012)

Ichmagnvidia schrieb:


> Den Pc würde ich gerne gewinnen mein alter Computer kann BF 3 nicht auf full widder geben und manchmall lagt das ding auch auf Mittleren einstellungen.


 
das ding kanns ja auch nicht 

da brauchst schon min 1 x GTX 580 
oder sogar 2 x sli wenn du mit HBO an spielen wilst
der geht höchstens auf medium bis high aber auf kein fall auf ultra

XD


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2012)

kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:


> Wenn 100 Leute mitmachen; ja! - Ich denke das die zahlen eher in die Tausende gehen, also Prozentraten von 0,1 % bis 0,01 % sind wohl deutlich realistischer. Wobei das immernoch besser ist als beim Lotto: 0,00000071511 % -
> Also ich drück' mir die Daumen.



Jetzt weiss ich wieder warum ich kein Lotto spiele. Danke für die Erinnerungsstütze !


----------



## ScHuX (12. März 2012)

Vor Punkt 4 ist ein Sternchen, wo ist denn der zweite?


----------



## Nick1313 (12. März 2012)

patalak schrieb:


> das ding kanns ja auch nicht
> 
> da brauchst schon min 1 x GTX 580
> oder sogar 2 x sli wenn du mit HBO an spielen wilst
> ...


 
Auf einer 560 Ti spiele ich alles auf Ultra (Umgebungsverdeckung aus) mit 4x AA mit flockigen 35 Frames.


----------



## patalak (13. März 2012)

Nick1313 schrieb:


> Auf einer 560 Ti spiele ich alles auf Ultra (Umgebungsverdeckung aus) mit 4x AA mit flockigen 35 Frames.


 
Meinst du das jetzt ernst?

mit flockigen 35 Frames  XD  XD XD  ^^


----------



## Ken-Master (13. März 2012)

Och jo.. ganz nett 

Würde sich super in meiner Spieleecke machen


----------



## Lion2k7 (13. März 2012)

Hier fehlt eine Datenschutzerklärung


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (13. März 2012)

sorry falscher thread.
Kann man hier seinen eigenen Post nicht löschen?


----------



## Phileceed (15. März 2012)

wo sind denn die Preisfragen?


----------



## thor69 (16. März 2012)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wo die Fragen sind


----------



## Scarebane (22. März 2012)

Das ist ja mal der Überhammer!
das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein...


----------



## grorg (23. März 2012)

Da sind keine Preisfragen im Artikel ...


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (26. März 2012)

her damit !! )


----------



## Krampfkeks (26. März 2012)

grorg schrieb:


> Da sind keine Preisfragen im Artikel ...


 Seh auch keine :/


----------



## MICHI123 (26. März 2012)

Ich würd mich schon über die 2 TB freuen... meine 500gb sind randvoll und die Preise sind so grauenhaft hoch


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. März 2012)

Wann wird der Gewinner bekannt gegeben? gleich am 29 oder später?


----------



## devflash (27. März 2012)

In der aktuellen PC Games 03/2012 verlosen wir einen High-End-PC mit Komponenten von Corsair und Asus, siehe Bild. 

Könnte ja durchaus sein das der Text mit der Preisfrage nur in der aktuellen Zeitschrift zu finden ist, und das hier nichts weiter als Werbung dafür sein soll.


----------



## JillValentine21 (27. März 2012)

Sollte ich gewinnen gebe ich dem Gesamten Team von PC-Games einen aus!! hehe xD


----------



## Samsonetty (27. März 2012)

stand da nicht bis zum 29?


----------



## dennis-2810 (27. März 2012)

Ich mein irgendwann muss man ja mal gewinnen oder. Es schafft doch immer einer.


----------



## derspezi78 (27. März 2012)

Tut mir leid, ich sehe die Fragen auch nicht. Wurde der Link schon gelöscht?


----------



## ToMiiSlaaV (27. März 2012)

wo sind den die fregane ?


----------



## realgsus (27. März 2012)

Ich seh auch nix 

Kurz mal getestet ob es vielleicht an adblock liegt, aber damit ist die Seite ja kaum zu ertragen


----------



## NForcer-SMC (27. März 2012)

Hmm, würde ja gern dran teilnehmen, aber hier ist nichts woran ich teilnehmen kann. Wo sind denn die Preisfragen, oder hat man diese getarnt ? ^^. 

PC GAMES aufwachen..  und die Fragen zur Verfügung stellen.. 

Grüße
NF


----------



## Mothman (27. März 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Hmm, würde ja gern dran teilnehmen, aber hier ist nichts woran ich teilnehmen kann. Wo sind denn die Preisfragen, oder hat man diese getarnt ? ^^.
> 
> PC GAMES aufwachen..  und die Fragen zur Verfügung stellen..
> 
> ...


Bei mir sind sie da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samsonetty (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4 Eier hab gefunden ich,
PCGames die Wundern sich.
Goldne Eier schön und Groß,
wie Wunderlich und Famos.
In jedem Ei so kann es sein, 
man findet hier die Teile Fein,
so kann es sein, man findet hier,
den PC als Gewinn,
im Osterei.


----------



## Andi030 (28. März 2012)

Ich sehe leider auch keine Preisfragen (OS X  Chrome browser... )


----------



## Andi030 (28. März 2012)

Andi030 schrieb:


> Ich sehe leider auch keine Preisfragen (OS X  Chrome browser... )


 
MIt meinem Windows 7 PC und Chrome klappt es .. . Liegt vl an OSX


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. März 2012)

Andi030 schrieb:


> MIt meinem Windows 7 PC und Chrome klappt es .. . Liegt vl an OSX


 

Es geht nur bis zum 28. also ist heut abend wohl schluss, viel Glück Jungs.
War die Verlosung PCG exklusiv? 

Ps. Ich verlange, dass sich der Sieger outet und ein Foto mit dem Equipment und sich online stellt


----------



## Cicero (28. März 2012)

In Opera geht´s. Lustig ist die Meldung hinterher: "Vielen Dank, dass Sie an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben." Ah ja.... 
Hoffe auf den PC....


----------



## stawacz (28. März 2012)

Cicero schrieb:


> In Opera geht´s. Lustig ist die Meldung hinterher: "Vielen Dank, dass Sie an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben." Ah ja....
> Hoffe auf den PC....


 
wer hofft da nich drauf


----------



## Vordack (28. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> wer hofft da nich drauf


 
Ich 

Okay, mit 16 GB kann ich nicht dienen aber sonst?  Das Ding hat ja nicht mal ne SSD


----------



## z3ro22 (28. März 2012)

nochmal ausfüllen und nochmal die gleichen fragen.

voll die verarsche.

1:Vengeance
2:drei Segel
3ack to Karkand

kommt wohl jetzt jede woche wie es aussieht...


----------



## Raampage (28. März 2012)

Warum verarsche evtl gibts halt einfach mehr zu verschenken :> und werbung wird ja auch noch gemacht wäre halt über n1 so ein ding ^^
Spiele atm noch battlefield 2 :> hab nur nen lappi von 2010 bad company läuft da nicht einmal auf low gut drauf  aber battlefield 2 bockt auch noch gut nur gibts nicht mehr viele server :/


----------



## Cromox (28. März 2012)

Mal ne ganze andere Frage: Was wird mit den Adressdaten gemacht? Werden die gespeichert und für Werbung etc. weitergenutzt oder nach dem Gewinnspiel gelöscht?


----------



## Lion2k7 (28. März 2012)

Cromox schrieb:


> Mal ne ganze andere Frage: Was wird mit den Adressdaten gemacht? Werden die gespeichert und für Werbung etc. weitergenutzt oder nach dem Gewinnspiel gelöscht?


 
Die werden verkauft und zu gewinnen gibt es garnichts...


----------



## Mothman (28. März 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Okay, mit 16 GB kann ich nicht dienen aber sonst?


Ich schon. 
Aber mein PC war auch sogar noch teurer, als der den man hier gewinnen kann.


----------



## HMCpretender (28. März 2012)

Ich würde ihn ja nehmen aber ohne das peinliche Gehäuse.


----------



## DonBeisser (28. März 2012)

Wo ist denn jetzt bitteschön die möglichkeit, teilzunehmen??? irgendwie finde ich keine Fragen geschweige denn nen Link ... oder bin ich einfach zu blöd


----------



## Mothman (28. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn ja nehmen aber ohne das peinliche Gehäuse.


Naja, normalerweise führt man seinen PC ja nicht in die Disko aus... 

EDIT:


> Wo ist denn jetzt bitteschön die möglichkeit, teilzunehmen??? irgendwie finde ich keine Fragen geschweige denn nen Link ... oder bin ich einfach zu blöd


Ich glaube einige Browser haben Probleme mit dem Anzeigen der Fragen. Hast du die Möglichkeit z.B. Google Chrome zu nutzen (ist kostenlos)? Ich habe Chrome und die Fragen werden angezeigt.


----------



## Gigaschatten (28. März 2012)

dito wo ist das bitte?


----------



## DonBeisser (28. März 2012)

*Nein ...*



Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, normalerweise führt man seinen PC ja nicht in die Disko aus...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ich glaube einige Browser haben Probleme mit dem Anzeigen der Fragen. Hast du die Möglichkeit z.B. Google Chrome zu nutzen (ist kostenlos)? Ich habe Chrome und die Fragen werden angezeigt.


 
Ich nutze grundlegend Google Chrome aber es wird nichts angezeigt... 
muss ich wohl mal die ganen erweiterungen durchgehen abschalten und testen wer blockt ...
wenn ich mir den PC leisten könnte wär das Überflüssig ...


----------



## DonBeisser (28. März 2012)

*Anderen Browser nutzen*



Gigaschatten schrieb:


> dito wo ist das bitte?


 
Probier einfach mal nen anderen Browser aus oder deaktiviere alle Add-Ons dann müssten auch die Fragen angezeigt werden ... habe jetzt ausnahmsweise mal Firefox genutzt da hats geklappt


----------



## ToMiiSlaaV (28. März 2012)

und wer hat gewonnen ?


----------



## E-K0 (29. März 2012)

ToMiiSlaaV schrieb:


> und wer hat gewonnen ?


 
ist doch ganz klar... ich beschreibe das mal so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheIPadGamer (29. März 2012)

nicht erlich, oder?


----------



## Mothman (29. März 2012)

TheIPadGamer schrieb:


> nicht erlich, oder?


Sicher nicht. 
Aber wer auch immer den PC gewinnt, wird hier wohl kaum den Neid und Hass der Enttäuschten auf sich ziehen, indem er sich hier meldet.


----------



## TheIPadGamer (29. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Sicher nicht.
> Aber wer auch immer den PC gewinnt, wird hier wohl kaum den Neid und Hass der Enttäuschten auf sich ziehen, indem er sich hier meldet.


 
Also wurde er schon verlost.
Schade nicht gewonnen


----------



## noclue42 (29. März 2012)

hmja....entweder es gibt beweisfotos des gewinnners, oder ich setz den daten-verbraucherschutz auf die seite an. dann is hier bald dicht!


----------



## noclue42 (29. März 2012)

sollte ich demnächst anrufe bekommen von marktforschungsgruppen oder dergleichen gibts sowieso stress

hnng.


----------



## Mothman (29. März 2012)

TheIPadGamer schrieb:


> Also wurde er schon verlost.
> Schade nicht gewonnen


Keine Ahnung, ich hab nicht mal mitgemacht. 
Ich glaube aber kaum, dass Computec/die PCG so doof ist, wegen einem PC so viel Ärger zu riskieren. Warum sollten sie das machen?

@noclue42:
Warum nicht einfach akzeptieren, dass man mal nicht gewonnen hat?


----------



## R4tedRViperr (29. März 2012)

Wo ist der Gewinner ???


----------



## Diced (29. März 2012)

Wurde der Gewinner bereits informiert?


----------



## noclue42 (29. März 2012)

@Mothman:

weil das nich akzeptabel ist? 

hnng


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2012)

Gewinner werden hier auf der Seite doch schon seit Jahren in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr genannt. Da gab es früher irgendwie mal Ärger oder so und seitdem wird das hier nicht mehr gemacht.
Die Gewinner werden dann einfach per E-Mail benachrichtigt oder bekommen den Preis zugeschickt.
Ich hab hier auch schon was gewonnen und kann daher sagen, dass die PCG die Preise auch verteilt.


----------



## Chriss8185 (30. März 2012)

@Shadow_Man danke für die info


----------



## Emea (30. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gewinner werden hier auf der Seite doch schon seit Jahren in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr genannt. Da gab es früher irgendwie mal Ärger oder so und seitdem wird das hier nicht mehr gemacht.
> Die Gewinner werden dann einfach per E-Mail benachrichtigt oder bekommen den Preis zugeschickt.
> Ich hab hier auch schon was gewonnen und kann daher sagen, dass die PCG die Preise auch verteilt.


 
Naja so gesehen auch richtig, dass die nicht veröffentlich werden, aber eine kleine Info, dass der Gewinner bereits ermittelt und verständigt wurde könnte doch wenigstens kommen


----------



## Ichhier (3. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gewinner werden hier auf der Seite doch schon seit Jahren in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr genannt. Da gab es früher irgendwie mal Ärger oder so und seitdem wird das hier nicht mehr gemacht.
> Die Gewinner werden dann einfach per E-Mail benachrichtigt oder bekommen den Preis zugeschickt.
> Ich hab hier auch schon was gewonnen und kann daher sagen, dass die PCG die Preise auch verteilt.


 
Warum geht man nicht einen Kompromiss ein und nennt nur den Nickname der Gewinner hier aus dem Forum? Dagegen könnte doch keiner was haben, wenn man vorher beim Gewinnspiel einen Harken setzt, dass sich der Teilnehmer im Gewinnfall damit einverstanden erklärt, oder?


----------



## Loveshaker (16. April 2012)

Also dann werd ich mich mal "outen"... Ich war der glückliche Gewinner  Allerdings bekam ich weder eine Gewinnbestätigung noch sonst iwas.. Evtl ist die Email auch direkt im Spam-Odner gelandet. Das erste Päckchen kam am Ostersamstag 06.07 dirket von EA aus Köln, auch ohne was dabei zu schreiben. Inhalt : Ein BF3 + Betriebssystem. 

Darauf hin hab ich mich erstmal bei EA gemeldet um zu erfragen ob das Paket falsch adressiert wurde. Dann am Donnerstag 12.04 klingelte ein freundlicher UPS Mann an meiner Tür und drückte mir mit seinem Kollegen 3 Kartons in die Hand, einen extrem großen und 2 kleine. Die Überraschung war groß als ich den Rechner dann aus der Verpackung zog, weder ein Schreiben dabei noch sonst iwas warum wieso weshalb.

Soo nun zum weniger erfreulichem Teil. Beim Installiern des Systems stellte sich herraus das die Grafikkarte von Asus defekt war... Tja nun das Problem wer ist zuständig?! Mittlerweile hatte ich den Rechner zu dem Computerladen meines Vertrauens gebracht, nur die konnten dann halt nix machen... 
So weiter telefoniert... PC Games-Redaktion angerufen am Freitag wegen Garantie usw. Atelco hotline angerufen (stellen die Pc´s in Liezens her) Sollte den PC einschicken... ohne Rechnung Lieferschein oder sonstiges auch nicht ganz unkompliziert. Die Mitarbeiterin hatte sich dann aber mit ihrem Vorgesetzten beraten und mir einen Retourenschein ausgestellt, Dann hab ich noch versucht den Bereichsleiter von Niedersachsen zu erreichen und ab da wendetet sich das Blatt: Der feundliche Mann kümmerte sich und ich konnte den Rechner am Sa kurzerhand nach Hannover bringen wo mir die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht wurde und der Rechner nun einwandfrei funktioniert! 

Anbei 2 Pic´s vom PC allerdings noch mit der Asus-Karte welche leider defekt war


----------



## Loveshaker (16. April 2012)

Loveshaker schrieb:


> Also dann werd ich mich mal "outen"... Ich war der glückliche Gewinner  Allerdings bekam ich weder eine Gewinnbestätigung noch sonst iwas.. Evtl ist die Email auch direkt im Spam-Odner gelandet. Das erste Päckchen kam am Ostersamstag 06.07 dirket von EA aus Köln, auch ohne was dabei zu schreiben. Inhalt : Ein BF3 + Betriebssystem.
> 
> Darauf hin hab ich mich erstmal bei EA gemeldet um zu erfragen ob das Paket falsch adressiert wurde. Dann am Donnerstag 12.04 klingelte ein freundlicher UPS Mann an meiner Tür und drückte mir mit seinem Kollegen 3 Kartons in die Hand, einen extrem großen und 2 kleine. Die Überraschung war groß als ich den Rechner dann aus der Verpackung zog, weder ein Schreiben dabei noch sonst iwas warum wieso weshalb.
> 
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad9000 (16. April 2012)

turpine schrieb:


> habe bei  Gewinnspielen auch NOCH KEIN GLÜCK gehabt .....könnte schon einen neuen Rechner gebrauche meiner ist schon ziemlich allllt. trotztem allen viel glück....


 
Mach dir nichts daraus ich hab auch nie Glück in solchen sachen.
Ich habe schon ettliches mal mitgemacht aber Gewinnen tue ich auch nie.


----------



## stawacz (16. April 2012)

Loveshaker schrieb:


> Also dann werd ich mich mal "outen"... Ich war der glückliche Gewinner  Allerdings bekam ich weder eine Gewinnbestätigung noch sonst iwas.. Evtl ist die Email auch direkt im Spam-Odner gelandet. Das erste Päckchen kam am Ostersamstag 06.07 dirket von EA aus Köln, auch ohne was dabei zu schreiben. Inhalt : Ein BF3 + Betriebssystem.
> 
> Darauf hin hab ich mich erstmal bei EA gemeldet um zu erfragen ob das Paket falsch adressiert wurde. Dann am Donnerstag 12.04 klingelte ein freundlicher UPS Mann an meiner Tür und drückte mir mit seinem Kollegen 3 Kartons in die Hand, einen extrem großen und 2 kleine. Die Überraschung war groß als ich den Rechner dann aus der Verpackung zog, weder ein Schreiben dabei noch sonst iwas warum wieso weshalb.
> 
> ...


 

na herzlichen glückwunsch wünsch ich und viel spaß

hab auch schon mal zwei spiele gewonnen hier,,,hab mich gefreut wie bolle

edit_und danke das du dich im sinne der aufklärung geoutet hast xD


----------



## Benji81 (2. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen glückwunsch 
LooL komisches Bf3 Design in Weiss?????anhand nach den bildern??

Sonst kein schlechtes teil ,ne cpu wasserkühlung is ja was vernüftiges
 ansonsten viel spass damit ...
würd mich auch freuen mal was zu gewinnen


----------



## phuby (17. August 2012)

Bei mir steht die Preisfrage nirgends.


----------



## Akimbo24 (6. März 2013)

*Gewinnfrage*

also ich habe da nichts stehen ob mozilla oder chrom oder explorer kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Akimbo24 (6. März 2013)

kann mir ein redaktör helfen oder so


----------



## Hellmen (1. September 2013)

Ich hab da mal ne frage.  Wieso werden sone alten schinken noch angezeigt???


----------

